# Can you keep different shrimp together?



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

Can you keep different kinds of shrimp together? I currently have amano shrimp but I am hoping to get some other types as well. I have a 55g planted tank


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes. Amano are not a problem with other shrimps, they tend to stay hidden a lot (I have 6 of them in with my Taiwans) and only see them a little.

However if you start with Neo shrimp like Red, Yellow etc in the same tank, you will end up with dirty brown looking offspring from the crossing of the two colors. Best to keep those 2 separate. 

You can however have something like Neos (Red or Yellow) in with Tiger shrimps which will give you a nice contrast in color, and they won't crossbreed with one another.

Both are available throughout the GTA area, and many people on the forum classifieds have some for sale, just check. Members are the better bet when buying shrimps rather than an LFS as Members stock are better kept and of much better quality and prices are usually very good! 

If you plan on putting them in that big of a tank, you probably won't see much of them. Usually shrimps are kept in smaller tanks, but some members do keep them in bigger ones. However keep in mind fish often see shrimps as a snack  if you are looking at a community tank!


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

55g is HUGE for a shrimp tank.

my biggest tank is a 30g which i started with 50 CRS and i barely saw them in the tank.


----------

